# Heavily Pregnant Dalmation Molly



## couchy (Jan 12, 2011)

i have boughta pregnant dalmation molly just over a week now and about 3 das ago she have dropped, well her stomach looks like a square she is in a breeder tank and she struggles to get off the floor and i have noticed when she poops she eats it i am giving her plenty of food and making sure the water is ok and the tempreture is 25C but she just seemes adjitated too has anybody expierenced this problem and how long is she going to pop or does eatig he poop mean she hae miscarried her babies?

here are the pix of the molly


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Sometimes fish mistake poo for food, and will usually just spit it right back out. Mollies are little pigs, and they will continue to eat if food is available... they just won't stop! So the eating poo thing shouldn't really be a concern, unless she's REALLY going for it. 

Livebearer's sometimes hold off birth if they feel as though the environment won't be safe for them or for their fry. Sometimes they hold it off just because. I've had a silver molly have 5 babies one day, then had another 7 a day and a half later. She had a whole 10g to herself, too. 

The squared off shape shouldn't be so apparent after three days from her last drop, unless she's about to drop again. It's very likely she's holding more fry. Breeder nets will often stress out fish, so it might not be a good decision to keep her in there... maybe that's why she's not giving birth again?


----------

